# Dio Brando (JJBA) Vs Sakuya Izayoi (Touhou)



## ForeverHero (Jan 27, 2010)

Dio Brando and Sakuya Izayoi, the two time manipulators from the two most broken universes face-off!

Dio Brando

CRY SOME MOAR

Vs 

Sakuya Izayoi

CRY SOME MOAR

1. They aren't aware of each other's abilities.
2. They are aware of each other's abilities.

So, who takes this?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 27, 2010)

Can she move in a time stop without casting a spell cause if she can't then this is rape.

If she can then it's about if she can survive/dodge Space Ripper Stingy Eyes and can physically match Dio.


----------



## ForeverHero (Jan 27, 2010)

> Can she move in a time stop without casting a spell cause if she can't then this is rape.
> 
> If she can then it's about if she can survive/dodge Space Ripper Stingy Eyes and can physically match Dio.



She can use her own version of The World (Sakuya's World) and as a time/space manipulator, she probably can move in time stops too.

As for the Space Ripper Stingy Eyes, she stopped a lightning strike in mid air.

EDIT: as for strenght, she is human. But she can cut his head off with her teleporting knifes.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 27, 2010)

How did she stop the lightning?

also time manipulation doesn't automatically mean you can move in time stop.

What's her casting time?


----------



## ForeverHero (Jan 27, 2010)

> How did she stop the lightning?



Time manipulation.



> also time manipulation doesn't automatically mean you can move in time stop.



Well, Jotaro can move in time stop because he himself can stop time, no?



> What's her casting time?



As in for how many time she can stop time? Or how many time does it takes for her to activate it?

It's unknown for how many seconds she can stop time, but to us it seems like suddenly hundreds of knifes have appeared (also, it is said that she herself places each of the knives in time stop mode). 

It seems that she can stop time instantly, but she usually don't start fights using "Sakuya's World".


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 27, 2010)

What's her movement speed her reaction speed doesn't not in anyway indicate he movement speed so she should at least be hypersonic to avoid Dio Touching her into Ice.


----------



## ForeverHero (Jan 27, 2010)

Sakuya is a long range fighter, so if she knows about Dio's freezing ability, she can use Space Compression/Expansion to change the distance, making the distance between Sakuya and Dio much longer. Also, she can use "Time Sign "Sakuya's Specially-made Stopwatch"" to suspend time around Dio (It's improbable that he will get out instantly)

However, if Dio freeze her, he wins. It will mainly be a battle of distance.

EDIT: sorry, forgot to answer your question. Sakuya's speed is normal human speed, but her space compression makes up for it.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2010)

Done before.

Dio rips her to pieces, The World itself is already FTL without factoring Za Warudo time stopping. And Dio himself is insanely fast, parrying and deflecting Emerald Splash attacks.


----------



## ForeverHero (Jan 27, 2010)

Was The World proved to be FTL without time stop?

Well, I too thought that Sakuya would lose in the end, but would it be that much of a rape? I mean, Sakuya can control time better than Dio at least...

Also, I searched before but I haven't found this battle.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2010)

11 second time stops, can be spammed or chained within moments after each other, and yes The World > Star Platinum base in speed which are both faster than Silver Chariot who can tag Hanged Man who moves through beams of light.


----------



## ForeverHero (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, I would debate that Silver Chariot knew were Hanged Man was going for he can only travel through reflexes, but I'm not in the mood.

Okay, One more victory to Dio.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2010)

No, because even so both The World and Star Platinum are stated to be faster than Hanged Man.


----------

